# FMC Example Solve Thread!



## OMGitsSolved (May 20, 2011)

I wanted to make this because I just got into FMC a little bit which dragged me towards Petrus even more. I would really like to see some examples and I'm pretty sure a lot of other people would too. You have to admit... When someone gets a 28 move solution it kind of blows your mind. And the examples won't be long at all because you are going for fewest moves. Oh and I kind of want to see some of irontwig's examples.
I'll start but I'm not that good.

U2 R U B2 D L2 R' B2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 F2 D' F' D2 U2 L2 D R B' R' D' F 
Inspection:y z
2x2: U' r2 U' r' R' U2 u' l (8)
2x2x3: B2 U2 L' U L U' y' L U' L (18)
EO: R U' R' U L F L' (25)
F2L: y' U2 R' U2 R U R' u R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' (42)
OLL: U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' y2 (51)
PLL: U' R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 (66)

Wow, I suck. If I understood commutators and conjugates I would do Heise.
NEXT: F L B' L2 D' U' R B' U' L B F' U F' R F' B R' U D2 F D2 R F' D

PS: If this thread already exist than excuse this thread because I couldn't find it.


----------



## emolover (May 20, 2011)

Cool, I have been needing this thread.


----------



## JyH (May 20, 2011)

Rotations don't count as moves, so this is actually a 63 move solution.


----------



## MalusDB (May 20, 2011)

I really need to get a cube again.. no money though  somebody want to donate to my charity haha. just kidding. I promis to contribute to this thread as soon as I get myself a new cube, hopefully soon


----------



## Sa967St (May 20, 2011)

F L B' L2 D' U' R B' U' L B F' U F' R F' B R' U D2 F D2 R F' D

2x2x2: U R' L F' B' L2 D' x' (7)
x-cross: U F U2 F R' (5)
pair1: U R' U2 R U R' U' R (7)
pair2: D' F U' F' D (5)
pair3: F U2 F' U L' U' L (7) 
OLL: y2 R' F R F' U' F' U F (8)
PLL: y' R U' L U2 R' U R U2 L' R' U2 (11)
To solved position: L2 (1)

Total: 49 moves. Everything after the 2x2x2 block was bad >_<. I couldn't find a good way to extend the 2x2x2 to a 2x2x3 or anything so I just CFOP'd it.


next: U' L2 B2 F2 D F L2 F2 D2 B F2 L' U F L2 R2 D2 L U B F' D2 R2 U R2


----------



## DeathCuberK (May 20, 2011)

Scramble: F L B' L2 D' U' R B' U' L B F' U F' R F' B R' U D2 F D2 R F' D
Solution:
1x2x2: U' l' U (3)
X-cross: D' L2 D F' (5)
F2L-2: R U R U' (4)
F2L-3: z' y F R' F' R (4)
F2L-4: y' U2 R' F R F' (6)
OLL: y r U R' U R U2 r' (8)
PLL: y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (15)
AUF: U' (1)

Total moves: 46 (qtm) 42 (htm)


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 20, 2011)

Well, It wasn't the scramble you were given but whatever. ^^ Nice solve btw.


----------



## Sa967St (May 20, 2011)

DeathCuberK said:


> PLL: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U' is 3 moves shorter.


----------



## Hershey (May 20, 2011)

I'm doing Sarah's scramble.
I'll edit this post.

EDIT: nevermind I DNF'd

next scramble: R' F' L' F' U F2 R L' U' L2 R2 B2 L U2 B D R' D2 U2 F' L B2 U' R' B'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 20, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U' is 4 moves shorter.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 20, 2011)

I have a bit mixed feelings about this thread idea...
Although I love FMC I think the current example solve thread already does a nice job.

To get the maximum out of a given FMC scramble you should check out the weekly comp results.
There you get *multiple solutions for the same scramble* with proper explanation which I think is much more valuable than a single scramble / solution.

Anyway, if this thread does take off I'll throw in some solves too


----------



## qqwref (May 20, 2011)

I don't think this is a good idea at all, and here's why:
- the FMC thread is already really good for discussing FM solutions and techniques, and already has many dozens (if not hundreds) of solutions;
- there are hundreds of solutions (both slow and fast) in the Fewest Moves Contest archives, not to mention the Weekly Contest threads;
- trying to quickly solve a scramble before the next person posts doesn't represent good FMC technique; and
- it doesn't make sense to talk about an example solve of someone's FM method, because any good solver will use different techniques and ideas depending on what they see.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 20, 2011)

Closing this for all the reasons qq listed.


----------

